# A few of my latest



## Pete_379X

A few pictures. Not the best quality.


----------



## tworail

Hi Pete,

nice pics!

I notice that the focus is mainly on the background - like the blinds etc. Are these trains in motin or standstill?

I have been experimenting with my camera a bit to try and get the best. Let me know if I can be of any help.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Pete_379X said:


> A few pictures. Not the best quality.


Hey, as long as they are not a complete blur 

Did you weather those locomotives? Whatever you did to them they look really realistic, espectially the SP diesel...


----------



## T-Man

*Camera's*

 The engines look great! 

Keep in mind the background is very light, and the dark engines dont' reflect at all. I had a quartz light on a black cast steamer and the electronic flash still wanted to work. I turned off the flash,it helped,but practice makes perfect.


----------



## ntrainlover

If it is a digital camra put it on the setting with the picture of the flower.


----------



## T-Man

Didn't five guys sign up today or yesterday? Strike three for the link.
Gee some people.

Thanks B&M for zapping the Spam Link!


----------



## fsm1000

Nice pics Pete


----------



## ho/ttothemoss

Good pic's


----------



## TapRoot

very nice! I love the weathered look


----------



## Bman

I really like the look of the weathered locos, great job!!


----------



## cosmos2002

Nice .pics


----------



## Patrick1544

Nicely weathered models!


----------



## callmeIshmael2

The PLM loco is magnificent. Great job on your weathering. Is that really layout trackage or a diorama? Looks great.


----------

